# Lakeville, MA-Home visit needed



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I received this email from a Texas rescue:

hi everyone,

we need some help to do a home visit in Lakeville, Massachusetts... if you live near enough to do a home visit for us, please contact me as soon as possible... this is for Manchester, who already had one adoption that fell apart through no fault of his own! 

thanks for your help on this!

jay

[email protected]

*PLEASE CONTACT JAY AT: [email protected]*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I wonder if this Rescue has contacted the groups that are in the area. Hopefully if they have, they will be able to arrange to have one of their Volunteers do a home visit.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

If I were part of a rescue organization/home evaluator I would be more than happy to drive over to Lakeville. Something I should look more into doing.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been doing home visits for over 10 years. It's pretty simple, really. The question you ask yourself is "would I let my dog live here?".

Frankly, in all the home visits I did, only person was obviously not a candidate - no fenced in yard, gone all the time, too short a time in the area with too many dogs already, etc. People who look to adopt older goldens/dogs (not puppes) usually have their hearts in the right places, and they usually know from the rescue what the simple requirements are, so making the visit is just confirmation. Batting 99% is pretty good


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Because I used to go on Best Friends Forum (Kanab, Utah), a lot, I got contacted once and was asked to do a home visit for a dog they had named Ruger who was on their Dogtown Series on TV. Ruger would be living just 15 minutes from us in Bolingbrook, IL. I had never done one before, but they told me what to ask, and like Danny said, basically I decided if I would want my dog to live there. I took Ken with me. We met a wonderful couple and their other dog Hawkeye and they were approved. Best Friends even drove Ruger a large part of the way to Illinois and Joe and his wife met the transport.

After Ruger arrived, Joe invited Ken and I over to see him in person and we brought toys and lots of kisses. He and Hawkeye got along like they'd always been together.
It was such a rewarding experience and I felt honored I could be part of something this wonderful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Maybe you want to email Jay and talk to him.
Sounds like Manchester has already lost one adopter-I'd hate for him to lose another!


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

HI Jay,

I just sent you an email with a suggested local rescue that may be able to help if the home visit is still needed. 

Nancye


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Canajo*

Canajo

Thanks for doing that-let us know if Jay replies!


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

I heard back from Jay. His email states "thank you for your kind offer to help... we actually are already covered! in the first hour, we had our volunteer! i am always amazed at the kind of help we get from our mailing list!"

So, Manchester is good to go with his home visit!

Nancye


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Canajo*

Canajo

Thanks for letting us know! I AM SO Happy for Manchester!


----------

